# Thiết kế , thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian sản xuất giá rẻ



## truchailongvan (15/10/21)

*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP LÀ DÀNH CHO KHÔNG GIAN SẢN XUẤT?*


Trước khi quyết định lựa chọn và thi công bất kì một sản phẩm máy lạnh cho một loại không gian nào, người ta cũng đều nghiên cứu kĩ lưỡng những đặc trưng và mục đích sử dụng. Với không gian sản xuất, chủ đầu tư lại càng phải cẩn thận hơn vì không dễ để thay thế cả một hệ thống máy lạnh đã lỗi. Và, lựa chọn thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian sản xuất chính là sản phẩm được đề cử ở vị trí số 1.










*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP LÀ DÀNH CHO KHÔNG GIAN SẢN XUẤT?*


Không gian sản xuất thường thấy như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng,… là nơi có nhiều người cùng làm việc trong một không gian rộng, các máy móc, thiết bị hoạt động liên tục nên tạo ra sự ngột ngạt, vì vậy đòi hỏi phải lắp đặt một hệ thống máy lạnh với công suất lớn để đảm bảo môi trường thoải mái, mát lạnh, nhân viên làm việc hiệu quả.



Với máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp, đây chính là loại sản phẩm phù hợp bậc nhất và tiết kiệm tối đa các chi phí thi công máy lạnh cho không gian sản xuất:




Là một dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, gồm 2 bộ phận chính: dàn nóng và dàn lạnh.
Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các sản phẩm làm mát khác.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến từ 10 mét đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Khi mua máy lạnh về bạn chỉ việc đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà nơi có diện tích và không gian phù hợp để lắp đặt, không còn phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những loại khác.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.
 

Bên cạnh những lợi thế to lớn mà máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp mang lại cho không gian sản xuất, sản phẩm vẫn sẽ có những hạn chế đáng tiếc:




Điểm trừ lớn nhất của những sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp chính là thiết kế quá khổ của nó. Là sản phẩm thuộc dòng công nghiệp (Packaged) cho nên sẽ hơi chiếm diện tích đặt sàn một chút. Tuy nhiên, có thể khắc phục bằng cách đi âm tường, đó cũng là một cách biến tấu để không gian của bạn thêm độc đáo hơn.
Khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên vẫn không đáng kể và không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động diễn ra của không gian.
Sức gió nhiều khi quá mạnh nên không thích hợp để bố trí các vật dụng gần máy.
 

=> Tuy nhiên, 3 điều kể trên vẫn không ảnh hưởng gì nghiêm trọng đến chất lượng hoạt động hay quy trình làm việc của không gian, cho nên, bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng nhiều.










*NGOÀI VIỆC THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP, CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN MỘT SẢN PHẨM KHÁC KHÔNG?*


Đương nhiên không một quy chuẩn nào đặt ra bắt buộc bạn chỉ được lựa chọn thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian sản xuất cả, mà tùy vào điều kiện cũng như đặc điểm lắp đặt máy lạnh của không gian mà bạn có thể chuyến hướng, cân nhắc về sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió 10hp, 20hp của Daikin hay Trane.





Về chi phí máy thì máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp sẽ cao hơn, nhưng khi xét về tổng thể cả chi phí lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng về sau, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió sẽ tiêu tốn khá nhiều.



=> Thật ra không phải ngẫu nhiên chúng tôi lại gợi ý thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian sản xuất cho bạn làm gì, đó là bởi ở sản phẩm này tích hợp mọi điều kiện thuận lợi và khả năng tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí bỏ ra để sở hữu một hệ thống máy lạnh sản xuất. Do đó, hãy cân nhắc thật kĩ trước khi đưa ra quyết định nhé!










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO KHÔNG GIAN SẢN XUẤT NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cần thiết nhất chính là lựa chọn được một thương hiệu uy tín và chất lượng, có khả năng hoạt động trong thời gian dài mà ít xảy ra sự cố. Hiện nay, máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp được phân phối bởi những hãng lớn sau đây:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG: 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ
 

Hầu hết những thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp kể trên đều có tiếng trong lĩnh vực làm mát. Và điều này đủ để chứng minh rằng dù là bạn lựa chọn cái tên nào đi chăng nữa, thì nó sẽ đều mang lại những hiệu quả cao trong quá trình hoạt động.



****Vậy nên lựa chọn thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp nào là tốt nhất?*


Không thể nói chính xác đâu là thương hiệu mà bạn nên đầu tư thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thì tốt nhất cho chủ đầu tư. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích, đặc điểm của không gian, tiến độ hoàn thành công trình và đặc biệt là điều kiện kinh tế của mỗi người thì mới chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp.










*ĐƠN VỊ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO KHÔNG GIAN SẢN XUẤT CHUYÊN NGHIỆP VÀ GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Máy lạnh Hải Long Vân chính là đơn vị đi đầu trong việc *thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian sản xuất chuyên nghiệp và uy tín nhất* với đội ngũ kỹ thuật tay nghề cao, dịch vụ tận tình, nhanh chóng.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của các thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp nổi tiếng của thị trường, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, bảo đảm hàng chuẩn chất lượng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Đội ngũ kĩ thuật thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian sản xuất có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm, đã từng nhận thầu, thiết kế cho rất nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, hội trường, kho chứa hàng,… đảm bảo sẽ mang lại cho bạn một công trình hoàn thiện và hợp ý bạn nhất.



=> Tham khảo thêm tại ĐÂY để biết thêm về những công trình tiêu biểu do chính tay Hải Long Vân thực hiện để tin tưởng hơn về tay nghề của chúng tôi nhé!










*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu ngay lại số Holtine 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chi phí để *thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp* cho không gian sản xuất nhanh chóng, chất lượng và uy tín nhất. Cam kết những mức giá ở Hải Long Vân cung cấp luôn là rẻ hàng đầu thị trường.


----------

